# Lava rock



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm visiting family and took a trip to a new aquarium store nearby. I bought a nice piece of lava rock for only $1. They have two more pieces I was thinking of buying before I leave because I can't find anything that cheap at home. Is lava rock completely safe for freshwater tanks and ok on betta fins? I was planning on soaking it before I put it in the tank and maybe boiling it (is it safe to boil a rock? Can't it explode?)


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

lava rock is completely safe for aquarium use...as to suitability with a betta, I am not sure since it is very porous and rough it could tear fins or gash the body if the beta rubs up against it....hopefully someone with more experience will answer.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

If it's too rough do you think it would be possible to grow moss or something on it? Or maybe a Marimo ball?


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

Lava rock for a betta is way too rough IMO, its an accident waiting to happen, like I've even cut/scratched myself from just handling some so I don't think it would be safe for a betta. however, if it was covered with moss of somesort, it might be doable


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Any clue what type of moss would be best? Something that grows fast and is ok with low light. I would have to keep it and the rock in a bowl or tub because both of my tanks have bettas in them


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Java Moss or Subwassertang grow fairly fast although I find Subwassertang grows fastest for me. You can also tie Anubias to it. If the rhizome and roots cover a good part of the rock you should be good to go.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

The rock also has a hole through the middle of it. Could I get anything to grow in a shadow?


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Lava rock may not be suitable for the humble Betta, but from what I've read its excellent to go in to your average HOB filter for everyone's favourite thing, BB!


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

Plants are regularly grown on lava rock. With a hole you can use anubias or swords. Any moss will cover it. Also dwarf baby tears. Some others like riccia can be attached if covered in a hair net or similar.


----------

